

Nokia New Asha 305,306,311 - himanshujs
http://itechnoholik.com/2012/06/06/have-a-touch-nokias-new-asha-smartphone/

======
himanshujs
Have a Touch: Nokia’s new Asha Smartphone

The firm (Nokia) has unveiled the 3.5G Enable device with 1GHz powered Asha
305, dual-SIM, 2MP camera featuring Asha 306 and the Asha 311 Phones, These
phones are Nokia’s cheapest available Wi-Fi compatible phone.

The Nokia Asha 305 will ship these Phones from this quarter with a recommended
price of $79 (Approx EUR 63), while the other two will ship during the third
quarter – Nokia says. The Asha 306 is priced at $85 (Approx EUR 68) and the
Nokia Asha 311 priced at $115 (Approx EUR 92).

